# وثائق خطيرة جدا جدا جدا



## مورا مارون (16 يونيو 2008)

*هل تصدق أن أشهر ماركات مساحيق التجميل العالمية تصنَّع من أنسجة أجنة الإنسان الحية؟؟ *

*وهل تعلمين أن الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية يدخلها سنوياً أربعة آلاف جنين عن طريق مافيا الأجنة, لهذا الغرض ولغيره, إنهم يقتلون الإنسان ليصنعوا تلك المساحيق الملونة *

*خيوط الجريمة: *
*في مطار إحدى الدول الأفريقية ذات الكثافة السكانية, ضُبطت امرأة بيضاء ألمانية وهي تسحب طفلاً أسود في المطار الدولي, ولكن الطفل أفاق من المخدر الذي تعرض له أثناء اختطافه, وكادت المؤامرة تنجح, والطائرة تتأهب للرحيل, ولكن صراخ الطفل فضح كل شيء0 *
*وبعد سلسلة من التحقيقات الواسعة علمت السلطات في المطار أن الطفل مروق, وقد تم بيعه بحفنة من الدولارات إلى بعض العصابات الأوروبية, حيث يتم بعد ذلك تقطيع جسد الطفل إلى أجزاء, وبيع الكليتين والقلب والقرنية والبنكرياس والعظام والكبد.. بل حتى الدم والجلد0 *
*وقد أثبتت بعض الأبحاث الحديثة التي أجرتها شركات مساحيق التجميل الكبرى في دول أوروبا الغربية وأمريكا, الفائدة القصوى لأنسجة أجنة الإنسان في صناعة مساحيق التجميل, وهنا بدأت جريمة من نوع آخر اشتركت فيها عدة أطراف إحداها مافيا تجارة الأعضاء بعد أن تخصص بعض أفرادها في سرقة الأجنة, ويمكن أن يطلق على هذه الجريمة اسم ( الجريمة المقننة ) ففيها يتعاون رجال العصابات مع الأطباء في إجهاض النساء, وسحب الجنين, وحفظه في أوعية خاصة تمهيداً لبيعه لشركات إنتاج الصابون الخاص بمجال البشرة, وشركات إنتاج المساحيق والكريمات التي تغذي البشرة0 *

*ومنذ عدة أشهر, أعد الدكتور فلاديمير سكرتير عام اللجنة الدولية لحماية الطفل قبل الولادة بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية, أعد تقريراً سرياً عن تلك القضية, وأوضح فيه كيف تحول الإنسان إلى وحش يقتل نفسه بنفسه لغرض المتاجرة والاحتيال0 *
*وبدأت ملامح تلك القضية تزهر في الأفق, وتتحدث عنها الأوساط الطبية, حينما تم عرض شريط سينمائي بعنوان ( الصحية الصامتة ) في عام1405هـ/ 1985م, وأثار ضجة كبرى من قبل مؤيدي الإجهاض في العالم, واعترضوا على مخرجه الذي يعد حجة في الإجهاض, حيث أشرف على أكثر من 60ألف حالة إجهاض, وباشر خمسة آلاف حالة0 *

*ويبدأ الفلم جنين سليم تم تصويره بالأشعة فوق الصوتية, لم يولد بعد, وينتهي بتقطيع أوصاله, وفصل رأسه عن جسده, وهو يسبح في السائل المحيط داخل الرحم, بفعل آلة الإجهاض في العصر الحديث ( الجيلوتين )التي تعمل على تهشيمه تماماً, وأوضح الفيلم أن الجنين طفل حي لم يولد بعد وقد تعرض لآلام رهيبة حتى تمت عملية الإجهاض. كما أن تصرفات الطفل داخل الرحم توضح بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك أنه في حالات الشعور بالألم, حيث بتحرك بعيداً عن آلة الإجهاض التي تجلب له الموت, كما تزيد ضربات قلبه الصغير ويصرخ بشدة, مثل صرخة الغريق تحت الماء. وأظهر الشريط أيضاً أن ضربات قلب الجنين زادت زيادة كبيرة عندما واجه خطر الموت, فقد وصلت ضربات قلبه إلى 200 نبضه في الدقيقة, وهذا رقم غير طبيعي كما تُجمع على ذلك كافة المراجع الطبية, وكان عمر الجنين في الشريط 12 أسبوعاً فقط0 *
*وقد كتبت الصحيفة اليوغسلافية ( بادوريدا ) تقول: إن الأجنة البشرية الحية تستعمل في إجراء التجارب العلمية, وفي تحضير مستحضرات التجميل.(؟) كما أتضح أخيراً في انجلترا أن أحد الأخصائيين المشاهير في أمراض النساء والولادة في لندن يبيع الأجنة لشركة كيماوية متخصصة في إنتاج الصابون0*

*ومن الصراصير أيضاً: *
*وهذا خبر آخر يقول: أجبرت إحدى الشركات الهندية المتخصصة في إنتاج مستحضرات التجميل على سحب كريمات للوجه من إنتاجها بعد أن علم الزبائن الغاصبون أن هذه المادة من الصراصير0 *
*وقد اعترفت الشركة باستعمالها لصراصير مطحونة لإضافة البروتين إلى كريمات الوجه, ولعلها عجزت عن الحصول على أجنة آدمية فاستعملت الصراصير0 *

*هذه بعض الحقائق المثيرة المخجلة, التي تكشف عن وحشية القناع الذي نضعه في بعض الاحيان اتامل اليوم كم من طفل ميت استخدمنا دون معرفة منا دماءه واعضاءه الصغيرة في تجميلينا* 

*ربي والهي يسوع المسيح اغفر لنا يا رب*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: وثائق خطيرة جدا جدا جدا*

*معلومات غريبة جدا
*


> وقد اعترفت الشركة باستعمالها لصراصير مطحونة لإضافة البروتين إلى كريمات الوجه, ولعلها عجزت عن الحصول على أجنة آدمية فاستعملت الصراصير0


ملقوش مصدر للبروتينات غير الصراصير :11azy:


----------



## i'm christian (18 يونيو 2008)

*انا مش عارفه اصدق
بجد مش عارفه
فيه كريمات بتتعمل من مواد طبيعيه واعشاب
وممكن تتعمل فى البيت
انا شايفه العمليه مش مستاهله يعنى

بس انا عندى سؤال
هو كل مستحضرات التجميل لازم تبقى مصنوعه من الاجنه او الصراصير ؟؟؟
ولا فيه احتمال انه مايكونش ؟؟؟​*


----------



## مورا مارون (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: وثائق خطيرة جدا جدا جدا*



extreemfxtrader قال:


> *معلومات غريبة جدا*





extreemfxtrader قال:


> ملقوش مصدر للبروتينات غير الصراصير :11azy:


 
فعلا معلومات غريبة  بس موثوقة انا تحققت عن الموضوع ابل ما انزله

وبجد مش عارفة اعمل ايه يا ريت نتساعد ممكن نقدر نساعد على نشر الموضوع وتوعية من اجله

حرام فعلا نستخدم الجنين هيك


----------



## مورا مارون (18 يونيو 2008)

i'm Christian قال:


> *انا مش عارفه اصدق​*
> *بجد مش عارفه*
> *فيه كريمات بتتعمل من مواد طبيعيه واعشاب*
> *وممكن تتعمل فى البيت*
> ...


*اولا شكرا لاهتمامك بلموضوع اصلي بجد منزلة الموضوع من 5 ايام وما حدش اهتم للفكرة مع انها انسانيا  ودينيا خطيرة جدا جدا جدا*

*انا بجد زعلت اوي لاني مش رح اكذب بحب وضع المكياج اوي اوي وبهتم بلكريمات زي اي بنت يعني*

*بس دققت في الموضوع وبحثت عنه اكتر لقيت انو في ماركات بس من المكياجات هي الي بتستعمل المواد دي بس ماركات مشهورة ونحنا منستعملها*

*ولسا عم حاول  احصل على اسماء الماركات دي*
* لو حد عندو اي معلومة يا ريت يضيفها*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## mase7ya (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: وثائق خطيرة جدا جدا جدا*

*احنا بنستعمل على وجهنا صراصير مطحونة 

متأكدين يا جماعة؟*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: وثائق خطيرة جدا جدا جدا*

فية 47 كريم للبشرة تلحق ضرراً دائماً بالدماغ والكلى بسبب احتواءها على 45% زئبق
 د – إيمان عبد العزيز الصالح
عالمة أبحاث في مختبر صحة البيئة – مركز الأبحاث 







بالنسب للكريمات المعمولة بالصراصير والاجنة البشرية جارى البحث عنها


----------



## مورا مارون (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: وثائق خطيرة جدا جدا جدا*



mase7ya قال:


> *احنا بنستعمل على وجهنا صراصير مطحونة *
> 
> *متأكدين يا جماعة؟*


 
*اهلا بيكي انا سمعت الموضوع ده في برنامج علمي على التلفزيون والقناةموثوقة ببرامجها*
*وقناة مسيحية اسمها Noursat*
*وكان البرنامج عن التوعية والاجهاض يعني مش بس صراصير الاهم انو في جنين صغير بينشال من رحم امو وتشتريه المافيات من دكاترة الاجهاض في العالم لتركيب  بعض انواع المكياجات*
*والكريمات* 


شكرا لاهتمامك
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: وثائق خطيرة جدا جدا جدا*

_



*احنا بنستعمل على وجهنا صراصير مطحونة *

*متأكدين يا جماعة؟*

أنقر للتوسيع...

ههههههههههههههه
صدقينى ممكن اجبلك دلوقتى شرح مفصل بالصور ازاى تعملى ماسك بالصراصير 
وانا ببحث لقيت موضوع طريقة عمل ماسك بالصراصير الحية :11azy:
بيحطها فى الخلاط مع شوية حجات تانية ويعمل منها عجينة محترمة بيستخدمها كماسك

_


----------



## مورا مارون (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: وثائق خطيرة جدا جدا جدا*

فية 47 كريم للبشرة تلحق ضرراً دائماً بالدماغ والكلى بسبب احتواءها على 45% زئبق
د – إيمان عبد العزيز الصالح
عالمة أبحاث في مختبر صحة البيئة – مركز الأبحاث 



بالنسب للكريمات المعمولة بالصراصير والاجنة البشرية جارى البحث عنها 

*شكرااااااااااااااااااااا *
*شكراااااااااااااااااااا*
*لاهتمامك فعلا معلومات مهمة للموضوع*

*ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك معانا*​


----------



## i'm christian (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: وثائق خطيرة جدا جدا جدا*



extreemfxtrader قال:


> _
> ههههههههههههههه
> صدقينى ممكن اجبلك دلوقتى شرح مفصل بالصور ازاى تعملى ماسك بالصراصير
> وانا ببحث لقيت موضوع طريقة عمل ماسك بالصراصير الحية :11azy:
> ...




*لالالالالالالالالالالالا
بجد يا جماعه الموضوع بقى مرعب
انا بقيت بخاف احط مكياج
كل اما اشوف علب المكياج عندى فى البيت
امسكها علبه علبه واقولها يا ترى انتى كنتى ولد ولا بنت ؟؟؟
صورصار ؟؟ ولا صورصاره ؟؟؟؟
انا هاجنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن​*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: وثائق خطيرة جدا جدا جدا*

*


لالالالالالالالالالالالا
بجد يا جماعه الموضوع بقى مرعب
انا بقيت بخاف احط مكياج
كل اما اشوف علب المكياج عندى فى البيت
امسكها علبه علبه واقولها يا ترى انتى كنتى ولد ولا بنت ؟؟؟
صورصار ؟؟ ولا صورصاره ؟؟؟؟
انا هاجنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ن

أنقر للتوسيع...

هههههههههههههههههههههه
دى كدة مش علبة مكياج دى واحدة بتولد ههههههههههههههههههههه


المهم تبعدى عن انواع الكريمات المذكورة فى المشاركة رقم  			#7
​*


----------



## i'm christian (19 يونيو 2008)

*انا قريتها كلها والحمد لله مش بستخدم ولا نوع منها
بلاش اقولكم وانا بشوف انواع الكريمات كنت خايفه لا اكون بستخدم حاجه منهم  :heat:
بس الحمد لله ربنا ستر   30: 
بجد يامورا شكرا على الموضوع ​*


----------



## مورا مارون (19 يونيو 2008)

*لالالالالالالالالالالالا
بجد يا جماعه الموضوع بقى مرعب
انا بقيت بخاف احط مكياج
كل اما اشوف علب المكياج عندى فى البيت
امسكها علبه علبه واقولها يا ترى انتى كنتى ولد ولا بنت ؟؟؟
صورصار ؟؟ ولا صورصاره ؟؟؟؟
انا هاجنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ن*

معك حق الموضوع فعلا مخيف 

بس الاهم انو فعلا نبعد عن الماركات 

التي تستخدم هذه الطرق 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مورا مارون (19 يونيو 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
دى كدة مش علبة مكياج دى واحدة بتولد ههههههههههههههههههههه



المهم تبعدى عن انواع الكريمات المذكورة فى المشاركة رقم #*7*


*شكرا وميرسي كتير لمتابعة الموضوع *

*فعلا نورتنا ومنتظرين المعلومات الاهم الي بحثت عنها*

*شكرا لمساعدتك*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## وليم تل (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: وثائق خطيرة جدا جدا جدا*

شكرا مورا
على المعلومات الغريبة
مودتى​


----------



## علي مزيكا (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: وثائق خطيرة جدا جدا جدا*

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور والرب يباركك


----------



## مورا مارون (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: وثائق خطيرة جدا جدا جدا*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا مورا
> 
> على المعلومات الغريبة
> 
> مودتى​


 

اهلااااااااا وليم نوورت الموضوع

فعلا المعلومات غريبة 

بس حقيقية


ربنا معاك​


----------



## مورا مارون (29 يونيو 2008)

i'm Christian قال:


> *انا قريتها كلها والحمد لله مش بستخدم ولا نوع منها​*
> *بلاش اقولكم وانا بشوف انواع الكريمات كنت خايفه لا اكون بستخدم حاجه منهم :heat:*
> *بس الحمد لله ربنا ستر 30: *
> 
> *بجد يامورا شكرا على الموضوع *​


 


*اهلاااا بيكي منورة حبيبتي والحمدلله*

*شكرا على اهتمامك يا امررررررر*


*ربنا معاكي*​


----------



## مورا مارون (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: وثائق خطيرة جدا جدا جدا*



علي مزيكا قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووووووور والرب يباركك


 


اهلااااااااااااااااا شكرا ليك على الرد اللطيف


ربنا معاك​


----------



## just member (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: وثائق خطيرة جدا جدا جدا*

*ياربىىىىىى*
*اية دة بس*
*ربنا يرحمنا*
*ميرسى جدا اختى العزيزة مورا على نقل ها الملف*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## مورا مارون (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: وثائق خطيرة جدا جدا جدا*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *ياربىىىىىى*
> 
> *اية دة بس*
> *ربنا يرحمنا*
> ...


 


فعلا ياربي ايه ده

الرحمة يارب

شكرا جوجو لردك العفوي

نورت الموضوع بجد

ربنا معاك​


----------



## فونتالولو (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: وثائق خطيرة جدا جدا جدا*

_سلام الرب يسوع
تعيش ايدك مورا علي الموضوع
بس قولي ايه هو الكريم ده علشان مش حد يستعمله هو بجد في صراصير
بس يارب تكون علي قد كده بس مش حاجه تانيه يارب استررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
ده ممكن يحطو فران او حمير ههههههههههه مش بعيد ما فيه ناس كلو حمير_


----------



## مورا مارون (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: وثائق خطيرة جدا جدا جدا*



فونتالولو قال:


> _سلام الرب يسوع_
> _تعيش ايدك مورا علي الموضوع_
> _بس قولي ايه هو الكريم ده علشان مش حد يستعمله هو بجد في صراصير_
> _بس يارب تكون علي قد كده بس مش حاجه تانيه يارب استررررررررررررررررررررررررررر_
> _ده ممكن يحطو فران او حمير ههههههههههه مش بعيد ما فيه ناس كلو حمير_




اهلاااا بيكي في الموضوع وربنا يكون في فايدة النا جميعا


شوفي انواع الكريمات في المشاركة رقم 7


وجاري البحث عن الباقي

بس الاهم انو في انواع كريمات ما قدرنا نعرف ماركتها الى الان 


بتستعمل جنين  (الاطفال) لي بينزل من من عملية الكورتاج


بجد الموضوع موثوق ومخيف

ربنا معاكي​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: وثائق خطيرة جدا جدا جدا*

*الظاهر مش الكريمات بس اللى عاوزين نبحث عنها فية انواع من الروج تحتوى على مادة الرصاص التى تسبب الامراض السرطانية 

* اسماء ماركات الروج المسرطنة :
1- كريستان ديور
2- كلينيك
3- ايف سان لوران
4- استى لودر
5- شانيل

طريقة معرفة هل الروج به مواد مسرطنه ام لا :
 ولمعرفة اذا كان الروج يحتوى على اى مادة مسرطنة نتبع خطوة بسيطة جدا وهى ضعى على يديك كمية من الروج واحضرى خاتم ذهبى وادعكى بة المنطقة اذا تحول لون الروج الى اللون الاسود فهو يحتوى على مادة مسرطنة


----------



## engy_love_jesus (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: وثائق خطيرة جدا جدا جدا*

_*ينهار انا مش قادرة صدق يعنى انا ممكن اكون قتلت اطفال وانا بحطهم على بشرتى 
يارب سامحنى 
انا بجد مش قادرة استحمل *_​


----------



## emy (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: وثائق خطيرة جدا جدا جدا*

_يع يع يع_
_صراصير كمان _​


----------



## emy (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: وثائق خطيرة جدا جدا جدا*

طريقة معرفة هل الروج به مواد مسرطنه ام لا :
ولمعرفة اذا كان الروج يحتوى على اى مادة مسرطنة نتبع خطوة بسيطة جدا وهى ضعى على يديك كمية من الروج واحضرى خاتم ذهبى وادعكى بة المنطقة اذا تحول لون الروج الى اللون الاسود فهو يحتوى على مادة مسرطنة

_شكرا كتير عالمعلومه دى_​


----------



## مورا مارون (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: وثائق خطيرة جدا جدا جدا*



extreemfxtrader قال:


> *الظاهر مش الكريمات بس اللى عاوزين نبحث عنها فية انواع من الروج تحتوى على مادة الرصاص التى تسبب الامراض السرطانية *
> 
> اسماء ماركات الروج المسرطنة :
> 1- كريستان ديور
> ...


 

اكستريم دنتا هايل بجد شكراااااااااااااااااااا ع المعلومة مهمة اوي


ربنا يبارك حياتك 


نورت الموضوع​


----------



## مورا مارون (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: وثائق خطيرة جدا جدا جدا*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> _*ينهار انا مش قادرة صدق يعنى انا ممكن اكون قتلت اطفال وانا بحطهم على بشرتى *_​
> _*يارب سامحنى *_
> 
> _*انا بجد مش قادرة استحمل *_​


 

ربنا يكون معنا جميعا

وانا انزعجت اوي لما عرفت الموضوع دا

وبدأت انتبه الى مواد التجميل وانواعها

ربنا معاكي 

ولا تزعلي انتبه من هنا ورايح​


----------



## مورا مارون (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: وثائق خطيرة جدا جدا جدا*



emy قال:


> _يع يع يع_
> 
> _صراصير كمان _​


 

يا بنتي بقلك مش بس صراصير في جنين (طفل مقتول)من عمليات الكورتاج باخدوا من جسموا وبيعملوا بعض انواع المكياج  بجد الموضوع 


ارجوكي انتبه 

ربنا معاكي


نورتي الموضوع يا امررررر​


----------

